# Canon or Sony...a silly question



## martti (Jun 27, 2016)

Basically I already wrote this post once and as I did it the answer became clear.
But because I have an afternoon off and nothing urgent to do, I try to reproduce my line of thought here.

Now, I live on a tropical island which is very fine but it shuts you off mentally unless you get out every once in a while. So this time I am taking off to Poland. 


Why the hell should anybody want to go to Poland? Exactly. Some people who do say that it is absolutely fantastic because there are hardly any tourists, you get good service and decent quality for a price that is hard to resist. I brought up the subject with a Polish coworker who immediately lighted up and promised to arrange me some Very Personal services in Krakow and around the lakes etc.


Then I started pondering about should I take the Sony A6000 or the Canon 5DIII to take pictures with.
For the Sony I have the 16-70 zoom, the 35mm f/1.8 for low light and a Rokinon 12mm f/2.0 as wide. That would be a nice and light setup with all the situations I could possibly face. Except long telephotos, of course.
That would probably be the ideal setup for a traveller...with extra batteries and a charger of course.


But then I started to think. So many times I have been disappointed with the Sony because the autofocus has not managed to get it right. It is really annoying. Apart from that, the picture quality leaves nothing to hope for. 


But when it comes actually to taking pictures, I like the certainty that the picture is there. This is what I get with Canon. I would probably take along the Tamron 24-70 VC zoom and the 50mm L for low light. Two batteries and a charger that I probably would not need. 
This setup is a lot heavier and clumsier. But I'd be sure to get the pictures.


I will not be buying anything more. 
I would be leaving home the 150-600mm Tamron, the 24mm, the 35mm and the 85mm L-lenses and the 17mm Soligor. And the Sony 20mm and the Jupiter 3. 


What would you be carrying?


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 27, 2016)

How will you be travelling - car, train, flight, walking? Will the size of the camera really be an issue? 

If I were looking forward to a destination like you seem to be with Poland, I would think about what part photography is playing? A major part, or capturing memories? 
When on holiday with the option of photos I take my Olympus/Panasonic MFT set up. When planning to do something awesome (like watching grizzly bears in September ;D) I will take my 7D2 and lenses. 


When you see a shot you really want, do you want to be stood there with the asking yourself "Will it get it right this time...?" Not something to happen if you want a stress-free holiday. 
But one thing you haven't said is: when both cameras get it right, which image do you prefer? Sony or Canon?


From the way you wrote your post it sounds to me like you know you want to take the Canon and looking for someone to convince you the weight isn't a problem.


PS
It isn't.


----------



## bwud (Jun 27, 2016)

My $.02: If you're spending money to go somewhere you will seldom (if ever) return to and pictures are a propriety, bring a camera you know and trust.

I took my last trip a couple weeks after buying my first sony body (an A7R II). I did not yet know nor trust it, so I also brought my 5d III.*

I didn't use the 5D at all - partially because I wanted to force myself to learn the Sony, but partially because I didn't find the Sony lacking.


*In my case that wasn't a particularly big packing a deal because, at the time, I was using mostly Canon lenses on the A7 anyway and my flash triggers work on both, so it was just an extra body, different batteries, a different charger, and different flash memory, not a bunch of extra glass.


----------



## Besisika (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't know much about the Sony, but the Canon option seems good to me.
If I may suggest, don't spend the time just around Krakow, as that is just another beautiful European city. 
Try to get to special and historical places like Wieliczka and Oswiecim (Auschwitz). And if you like classical music, visit Zelazowa Wola, the childhood of Chopin (near Warszawa). Travelling by train is easy in Poland.
These are places that would tell you who is that country called Poland. I lived in Warszawa, and as a foreigner, these are places that bring back special memory about the country whenever I hear the name today.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 27, 2016)

I was just in Poland around the Krakow region last month. I never used my 70-200 but mostly my 16-35 and 24-70. I've never used a sony like that before, so I can't speak on which you should take. As a canon person though, I would say take the 5d. You probably won't take the 24-70 off your camera at all. 

I will echo the suggestions above. Auschwitz is a very important place to visit. Krakow is beautiful, you could spend a few days there. Try going up to Warsaw as someone said, I haven't been there but if you have enough time it should be good. Be sure to eat some perogies. And yes, Poland is a very cheap place to visit for someone with USD or EUR.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 27, 2016)

5d + 2470 will definitely give you better iq over a6000. 

In term of af accuracy, I still prefer mirror less over dslr especially landscape. You might want to look deeper in your a6000.


----------



## martti (Jun 27, 2016)

You guys are being so nice though I am an ass.
Thank you.


----------



## zim (Jun 27, 2016)

In truth I got distracted after "tropical island" and "Very Personal services" 

What was the question again? ;D


----------



## takesome1 (Jun 27, 2016)

martti said:


> But then I started to think. So many times I have been disappointed with the Sony because the autofocus has not managed to get it right. It is really annoying. Apart from that, the picture quality leaves nothing to hope for.



So that line settles it. Take the Sony because IQ is of the utmost importance. High quality OOF pictures always trump in focus sharp lower quality pictures.


----------



## takesome1 (Jun 27, 2016)

zim said:


> In truth I got distracted after "tropical island" and *"Very Personal services"*



I paused for a second on that one, thought about asking but then decided I didn't want to know.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 27, 2016)

There are just so many beautiful places to visit in Europe. The wife and I have often thought of taking a couple of Viking River cruises down the European rivers starting in Amsterdam.

I don't think I'd ever want an ocean cruise unless it was one of those round the world cruises. However, a Viking Cruise is very alluring to us.

Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## TeT (Jun 27, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Sony, because Canon is ******* and probably won't be in business next year.



WooHoo... I am going to make a killing on the used lens market in 2 years then... Better start buying now....


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 28, 2016)

TeT said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Sony, because Canon is ******* and probably won't be in business next year.
> ...


----------



## martti (Jul 16, 2016)

In Warsow now with my Canon, the Tamron 24-70 zoom and the 50mm f/1.2.





this will be good.


----------



## martti (Jul 17, 2016)

I sort of like this outfit...


----------

